# The bum experiment



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-

http://ava01.wordpress.com/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I think you look better clean-shaven. Beards put age on us.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, I feel bad.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I thought you were directing that statement toward me....then I read it again. :duck


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Well, you just happen to have an audience that personalizes too much as it is; it's not you.
This was a basic statement that I should not have taken personally. I am getting to know you a little bit so I am learning to read it the way you do. .
Román barátom (my Romanian friend)/Prietenul meu......there's that U again :lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

And here I thought you were talking about the other type of bum! 

Neat thread. I look forward to seeing the progression of your little experiment.


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## alohomora (Apr 5, 2009)

lmao, that's freakin hilarious...i can already see dictator/ladies' man/religious messiah in your future

if anyone's confused, read the blog


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

wait, what is the experimenting testing?

how people react??

I dress like a bum and dont shave pretty regularily due to laziness 
people dont seem to react much differently at all


----------

